# That satisfying moment



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

That satisfying moment when you re-encounter a motif that you've been remembering on and off for months or years... having forgotten where it came from!!

It has happened to me with Borodin's second symphony before (third movement).

A few minutes ago I got it with Anatoly Lyadov's Kikimora, a piece that according to Facebook I listened to two years ago!! I was curious about it so I gave it a listen and suddenly, unexpectedly, boom! There comes the motif that I had been wondering about for ages - which led me to listen to all of Rachmaninov, Balakirev, Lyapunov and Prokofiev's symphonies with no luck.






What are your similar experiences finding those long-lost melodies again?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That slow descending fifth-third-tonic i parallel flutes/clarinets that ends the slow movement of the Dvorak Eighth drove me creazy trying to identify its source for about six months a while back.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Rhombic said:


> That satisfying moment when you re-encounter a motif that you've been remembering on and off for months or years... having forgotten where it came from!!
> 
> It has happened to me with Borodin's second symphony before (third movement).
> 
> ...


Jeez, dude (or dudette), all of that foreplay and you aren't going to tell us where the orgasm is?

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Rhombic said:


> A few minutes ago I got it with Anatoly Lyadov's Kikimora, a piece that according to Facebook I listened to two years ago!! I was curious about it so I gave it a listen and suddenly, unexpectedly, boom! There comes the motif that I had been wondering about for ages - which led me to listen to all of Rachmaninov, Balakirev, Lyapunov and Prokofiev's symphonies with no luck.


How very, very Russian. I bet you didn't waste time on the collected works of Gershwin, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams and Rodrigo.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A similar thing happened to me with Prokofiev's Symphony No. 2 a while ago (section 6:46-7:07). I feel like I've heard this somewhere else too...(a movie maybe?)...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was watching a movie and recurring music was a Debussy Piano Prelude.

I went through around 7 of them on one of my CDs before I found the intoxicating culprit!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Many years ago BBC Radio 4's Book at Bedtime read through a tragic love story whose title and author I have forgotten. Each episode began with a few bars of sad but beautiful music which I discovered decades later was from one of Canteloube's Songs of the Auvergne.


----------

